# Emergency



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm trying to find the vet hospital in nashville. I know there's a big one there,but i can't remember the name of it. Boo is very ill & I've already taken him to the vet at 11 pm, but he don't know what's wrong with him. I need to get him to a good hospital asap.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Sue, I can't help, but I have you & Boo in my thoughts.

Good luck! :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 1 2009, 02:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770224


> I'm trying to find the vet hospital in nashville. I know there's a big one there,but i can't remember the name of it. Boo is very ill & I've already taken him to the vet at 11 pm, but he don't know what's wrong with him. I need to get him to a good hospital asap.[/B]



I am so sorry Boo is not well. I will be praying for him. I don't know the area but did a google....do any of these sound familar?

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz...lle&spell=1


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Try this site, maybe the name will be familiar. Oh, I'm scared for Boo. We love you.

http://animal-hospitals.abeautifulurn.com/...thospitals.html


----------



## maltimom4 (Feb 4, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 1 2009, 01:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770224


> I'm trying to find the vet hospital in nashville. I know there's a big one there,but i can't remember the name of it. Boo is very ill & I've already taken him to the vet at 11 pm, but he don't know what's wrong with him. I need to get him to a good hospital asap.[/B]


I'm in Nashville. I know there is an emergency clinic in the rivergate area. My vet sends us to one in Bellevue. I'm not sure what you are looking for. Emergency help or a specific clinic? Tell me and I'll be glad to search for you while you tend to Boo.

Vicki


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry I'm of no help. :bysmilie: I hope Boo will be okay. 

Please keep us posted if you can. :grouphug: I'll be thinking of

you both.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've checked & checked & they're all closed. The vet has already done x-rays & checked his blood & vital signs. Boo was fine,perfectly fine. He took a nap & when he woke up,he was jerking & looked dazed. He just laid there & his legs & head jerked. When I stood him up, he was all wobbly & week legged & seemed as if drugged. So I woke the vet up & he met me at his clinic. But he doesn't know what is wrong.He thought Boo was having a seizure, but he wasn't. He said he may have to send him to nashville if he isn't better in the morning. Now, he's just laying on the sofa,like he's drugged up. He stopped jerking & twitching & he doesn't seem to be in any pain.All his vital signs are normal. I'm worried, really worried & scared. He was chewing on a bully stick,as was Hannah. Then they fell asleep & Boo woke up with something wrong with him. I thought there was a big vet hospital with emergency services in Nashville. I wanted to go there,now,not tomorrow. :crying:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 1 2009, 03:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770242


> I've checked & checked & they're all closed. The vet has already done x-rays & checked his blood & vital signs. Boo was fine,perfectly fine. He took a nap & when he woke up,he was jerking & looked dazed. He just laid there & his legs & head jerked. When I stood him up, he was all wobbly & week legged & seemed as if drugged. So I woke the vet up & he met me at his clinic. But he doesn't know what is wrong.He thought Boo was having a seizure, but he wasn't. He said he may have to send him to nashville if he isn't better in the morning. Now, he's just laying on the sofa,like he's drugged up. He stopped jerking & twitching & he doesn't seem to be in any pain.All his vital signs are normal. I'm worried, really worried & scared. He was chewing on a bully stick,as was Hannah. Then they fell asleep & Boo woke up with something wrong with him. I thought there was a big vet hospital with emergency services in Nashville. I wanted to go there,now,not tomorrow. :crying:[/B]



Hang in there I am praying like crazy!!!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (maltimom4 @ May 1 2009, 01:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770234


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 1 2009, 01:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770224





> I'm trying to find the vet hospital in nashville. I know there's a big one there,but i can't remember the name of it. Boo is very ill & I've already taken him to the vet at 11 pm, but he don't know what's wrong with him. I need to get him to a good hospital asap.[/B]


I'm in Nashville. I know there is an emergency clinic in the rivergate area. My vet sends us to one in Bellevue. I'm not sure what you are looking for. Emergency help or a specific clinic? Tell me and I'll be glad to search for you while you tend to Boo.

Vicki
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm looking for a vet hospital or a good emergency clinic that is open.My vet said I would just be wasting my time to go there tonight,they'll just put him in a cage & watch him,then send him home. I feel helpless.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sue, i'm sorry i'm of no help. I will keep Boo in my prayers that he gets better. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Even though your vet said that....I would call one of the emergency clinics that are open...and see if you can bring boo in and get him there anyway....it would make you feel better, and they can watch him.

You can go and see for yourself. It's better then you having to go through this worry. I know how that feels.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Sue. Praying for you and your little beauty. 
xoxox


----------



## maltimom4 (Feb 4, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 1 2009, 02:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770244


> QUOTE (maltimom4 @ May 1 2009, 01:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770234





> QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 1 2009, 01:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770224





> I'm trying to find the vet hospital in nashville. I know there's a big one there,but i can't remember the name of it. Boo is very ill & I've already taken him to the vet at 11 pm, but he don't know what's wrong with him. I need to get him to a good hospital asap.[/B]


I'm in Nashville. I know there is an emergency clinic in the rivergate area. My vet sends us to one in Bellevue. I'm not sure what you are looking for. Emergency help or a specific clinic? Tell me and I'll be glad to search for you while you tend to Boo.

Vicki
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm looking for a vet hospital or a good emergency clinic that is open.My vet said I would just be wasting my time to go there tonight,they'll just put him in a cage & watch him,then send him home. I feel helpless.
[/B][/QUOTE]
That's probably true, sad to say. I've had some experience with a clinic in Franklin that works with a lot of rescues. They helped out greatly with many, many maltese a few years ago and seem to know what they're doing. I know they have experience with our little ones. Actually, a couple of clinics were of help. I don't know of a well known hospital that you may be thinking of, but I can make some calls for help and recommendations if you think Boo still needs it in the morning. I'll be at work, but will check in to see how he's doing first thing. Try not to panic. Mine have scared the life out of me for reasons you don't even want to hear right now. lol Hopefully he'll be his normal little self by sunrise. Love your baby and get some rest. He'll be ok.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo is still the same.  He's just laying on the sofa. I turn him a bit every so often. He just looks at me with his big beautiful soulful eyes.Thanks for the help & prayers & good thoughts. Seems all I can do is wait & hope he returns to normal. I'm still not convinced it wasn't a seizure,although it seemed to go on & on. Finally after about 90 mins., he stopped. It was a slow thing, just got less & less. I know nothing about seizures,so I'm not sure if they end that way or stop suddenly. Although seeming dazed & confused,he still knew what was going on.Only 6 days ago,he had his dental cleaning after he was declared normal & healthy. I'm so distressed over this,I won't rest tonight. I will stay awake & watch over my Boo.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Dearest Sue

Im so sorry to hear that Boo is unwell. Im such a long way away from you here 'down under' but I'm thinking of you both and sending millions of hugs and prayers that Boo will be ok.

I know what you are going through trying to find somewhere. I had the same problems when we lived in Western Australia when Chloe was so ill.

I'm in tears here. I understand what you are feeling and going through.

Please keep us informed of Boo's progress. 

I hope that you get something sorted out asap.

[attachment=51819:th_1hugs...eyhearts.gif]


[attachment=51820:gina1_20_2888_29.jpg]


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage


*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sue, is there a chance he hurt his mouth chewing the bully stick. I'm wondering if he woke up in pain and reacted that way. I hope that's all it is.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Sue, we are praying for Boo. Please hurry with an update.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Did they xray him? did he swallow a piece of that bully stick? It sounds like a seizure - was he convulsing or just went stiff on side ? 

I think you are thinking of university of tennessee with dr tobias in nashville


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: :bysmilie: Oh Sue, it's morning now and I just emailed you back :bysmilie: 
I am so sorry this is happening, how is Boo now, Sue? 
I am praying it wasn't a seizure and maybe Brit is right maybe he hurt his mouth and reacted that way.
I know it seems like a coincidence cause he just had the dental, did the vet say anything pertaining to that?
Please update when you can love.
Everyone loves you and Boo and will be praying like crazy/
Prayers, Good Thoughts and SOooo much love to you both :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.vet.utk.edu/clinical/sacs/index.php

knoxville, tennessee looks like where it is 

how is he acting now? Demi had a petit mal and where she went stiff on side and acted out of it for awhile. She did not convulse just went stiff on side- it was from rosemary and it happened 12 hrs after she ate rosemary chicken. What happened 12 hrs prior? 

What kind of bully sticks as some of those bully sticks have formaldahyde (?) in them. Are they from china? I am just trying to narrow down some things 

Did they use propofol and isoflurine for dental? Just making sure they did not use ket/val - vets call it special K?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2105&aid=433

here is info on seizures 


you can go on to you tube and google seizure dog and turn volume down and watch to see if it looks familiar to what happened as many have videos of seizures -- in the future if this happens again grab your video camera and try to get a short video if you can to show your vet- hopefully it never happens

can you hold boo and comfort him which i am sure you are as that will relax them and help them come out of best. Many seizures happen in the middle of the night as my friends dog has epilepsy and most of her dogs seizures tend to happen in middle of night


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

how old is boo? Has boo had any vaccinations recently?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=...77&aid=2801

do you think he got into anything within 12 hrs ? Did you take him on a walk 12 hrs before? I so hope he is ok this has made me so sad


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm just seeing this now and am so worried about "our' little Boo! I'm praying like crazy that he is OK this AM!!! Will be looking for your update....


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.canine-epilepsy.com/Why.html

More info on seizures


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.canine-epilepsy.com/Graves.html

more info


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

two videos - petit mal vs grand mal but the petit mal was not a real good indicator of it as demi went on side and stiff and was spaced out and acted blind afterwards 

http://www.thepetcenter.com/gen/epilepsy.html


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sue - praying for Boo. Please keep us posted.

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 1 2009, 03:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770242


> I've checked & checked & they're all closed. The vet has already done x-rays & checked his blood & vital signs. Boo was fine,perfectly fine. He took a nap & when he woke up,he was jerking & looked dazed. He just laid there & his legs & head jerked. When I stood him up, he was all wobbly & week legged & seemed as if drugged. So I woke the vet up & he met me at his clinic. But he doesn't know what is wrong.He thought Boo was having a seizure, but he wasn't. He said he may have to send him to nashville if he isn't better in the morning. Now, he's just laying on the sofa,like he's drugged up. He stopped jerking & twitching & he doesn't seem to be in any pain.All his vital signs are normal. I'm worried, really worried & scared. He was chewing on a bully stick,as was Hannah. Then they fell asleep & Boo woke up with something wrong with him. I thought there was a big vet hospital with emergency services in Nashville. I wanted to go there,now,not tomorrow. :crying:[/B]


There is a big vet teaching hospital in Knoxville TN. 
I will pray for Boo.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm just now seeing this. I am so sorry to hear about darling Boo.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sending prayers Boo's way rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Sue, How is Boo??? I am sorry for getting to this thread late...I am praying for you and Boo!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I too am praying for your little Boo. I hope both of you are getting some rest and that he is feeling much better this morning.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Praying for Boo! Keep us updated!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

What a scary night you've had. I hope Boo is doing much better this morning. I'll be praying for him.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

checking in for an update...


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am just now reading...You are in my thoughts. Bless you and little Boo. So scary when it is the unknown. Sending hugs and comforting thoughts your way.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Just checking in for an update on sweet little Boo. I sure hope he's okay. :grouphug:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Oy, hopefully Boo made it through the night ok. Praying for you guys... rayer: rayer:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG! I am sorry for just seeing this now too. I'm anxious to hear updates on sweet Boo this morning. Sending loads of prayers for him. Gosh, please let everything be ok!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG, I am so sorry!! I just saw this. I hope you were able to get the contact info for the Vet you were looking for. I will keep you and Boo in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope you and Boohad a good night,sending hugs and prayers :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dont see any updates on Boo... Just fyi... the vet when kodie had his issues after hitting his head... they kept asking me if he got into anything toxic... i see someone mentioned the brand of bully stick and maybe it being toxic or something... i hope all is well... I wish i could have helped u out i know exactly how upset u must be... please please update us as soon as u can... prayers for Boo and u :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I am sending you lots of good thoughts and prayers. I hope Boo is alright this morning.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

There is an emergency clinic in Brentwood and that is the most well equiped. Otherwise you have to drive the 3 hours to UT.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Sue, how is Boo this morning? Oh, I hope he's back to his normal self by now. I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers and will be watching for an update.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update......


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I will update you all on Boo before I reply to any individual questions. Boo is better,but it's been a long night. I only got a short nap very early this morning. The vet has already called to check on him & we've mulled this over,but still don't know what caused Boo to be like that. He still says he doesn't believe it was a seizure,he's never seen anything like that in his 26 yrs of practice. It was after 4 am before Boo did anything but lay on the sofa & look drugged. The jerking wore off after about 90 mins though. He was still a bit week & wobbly,but coming around by early this morning. He still isn't his usuall happy energetic self though. He ate his breakfast as usual & did his potty & now is back to sleeping again.He seems really tired. I asked the vet if he could have a belated reaction to the anesthesia used during the dental. He said it's possible,but he's never had that happen before.He said it could have been the bully stick,but he said we may never know. All we can do is watch & wait to see if it happens again,then send him to a specialist in Nashville for a brain scan.The only thing he could find during the exam last night was that his tummy was gurgling a lot. The xray showed his tummy was full,even though it had been hrs since he ate dinner.I can't get the pictures of Boo jerking & twitching out of my head,it was tramatizing & awful beyond words. Then to just lay there like he was dying,was a nightmare in itself.The vet had offered to take him home with him last night to watch him,but I couldn't do that to Boo.Even though he seemed dazed,he still seemed to know what was going on around him & he would have been very frightened. Thanks for all the prayers & concern & links with info. I will read & check out all of the links & watch the videos to see if any of them look like what happened to Boo last night. I really appreciate you all. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did the vet do bloodwork? How were his liver values? Any chance he could have gotten into something toxic?

How very scary for you. [attachment=51832:big_hug.gif]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

has boo ever been bile acid test as concerned about the stomach and could it have been toxic build up? 90 min is very long  so sorry he must be exhausted and why he will sleep most of the day --I would just let him rest and keep a close eye on him but i would never give the bully sticks and toss them just in case. I don't like those as most come from china and they use formaldehyde and god knows what else and if they smell then those are bad as the natural ones do not smell and you do not want the smoked ones either. If he wants brain scan sounds like he is concerned about brain tumor as that can cause them to seize as well-seizures are a tough thing as may never happen again so do not stress too much and i know that is hard to do but he will sense your stress. I think it was a seizures not sure how he could not call that a seizure as you describe it sounds exactly like one  Was there anything off on the blood work?

Is your vet familiar with liver shunt and mvd? I would think it does take some time for the anesthesia to get completely out of the body but hit has been 6 days so not sure that would cause this but i guess you cannot rule it out completely -- please think back 12 hrs prior as usually it happens within a 12 hr period of something as that is what happened with demi almost 12 hrs to the minute of her eating rosemary chicken


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 1 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770358


> I will update you all on Boo before I reply to any individual questions. Boo is better,but it's been a long night. I only got a short nap very early this morning. The vet has already called to check on him & we've mulled this over,but still don't know what caused Boo to be like that. He still says he doesn't believe it was a seizure,he's never seen anything like that in his 26 yrs of practice. It was after 4 am before Boo did anything but lay on the sofa & look drugged. The jerking wore off after about 90 mins though. He was still a bit week & wobbly,but coming around by early this morning. He still isn't his usuall happy energetic self though. He ate his breakfast as usual & did his potty & now is back to sleeping again.He seems really tired. I asked the vet if he could have a belated reaction to the anesthesia used during the dental. He said it's possible,but he's never had that happen before.He said it could have been the bully stick,but he said we may never know. All we can do is watch & wait to see if it happens again,then send him to a specialist in Nashville for a brain scan.The only thing he could find during the exam last night was that his tummy was gurgling a lot. The xray showed his tummy was full,even though it had been hrs since he ate dinner.I can't get the pictures of Boo jerking & twitching out of my head,it was tramatizing & awful beyond words. Then to just lay there like he was dying,was a nightmare in itself.The vet had offered to take him home with him last night to watch him,but I couldn't do that to Boo.Even though he seemed dazed,he still seemed to know what was going on around him & he would have been very frightened. Thanks for all the prayers & concern & links with info. I will read & check out all of the links & watch the videos to see if any of them look like what happened to Boo last night. I really appreciate you all. :grouphug:[/B]


omg... trust me.. i know exactly what your talking about when u say it was tramatizing to watch ur baby have no control over his body. AND the vision u still see in ur head after its all over... remember this type of thing was happening to kodie weeks ago. I can say to you that u will be forever changed from the experience... i know i have been. The brain is a powerful thing and when it isnt functioning correctly its the scariest thing to witness! :crying: Your helpless to help ur baby... i never felt so helpless... and the vets couldnt help him either. I'm here for u if u ever want to talk. I am also waiting to see if kodie ever gets the same symptoms again and then we are going to go for a MRI. So far so good... but its a big fear I have that "god for bid" i come home one day and he has the symptoms again. Now we are dealing with a leaking issue kodie has... :embarrassed: 
I hope Boo continues to improve... :grouphug: I will tell u that the neurologist said to me that its hard for them to determine what exactly ur dog has when they dont witness the symptoms for themselves. They never got to see Kodie's symptoms (he was better in 12hrs). I would find out where that hospital is and if they have a neurologist... if (god for bid) anything would occur again... that should be ur first place to go. I dont know if u have a 24hr specialist hosptial like we do here in NJ.
Prayers and hugs to you and Boo :grouphug: rayer: My heart goes out to u... i know how u feel.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I just read this, hope Boo is doing much better and you find answers - hugs to you both


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Just seeing this now....so sorry Boo isn't feeling well and the two of you had such a horrific long night. Hoping they get to the bottom of this and sweet Boo is himself again soon! :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

this is why i try to grab the camera and video tape it and take in to vet if you can so they can see what is going on but sometimes things happen so fast it is hard to get it and we want to comfort them so we forget but something to maybe try if you can if it does happen again. Demi woke us up the night before last and when she reverse sneezes she panics and it goes on for a long time and she shakes as she gets scared as it does not happen often to her but seems to happen in middle of night and it always scares me too as it goes on for a while and happens every 3-4 months and is different than when dd and dex get reverse sneeze as i think she panics over it and she cannot breath so i hold her and pet her and calm her down. After she had the seizure it makes me more scared that it is something more but she does not go stiff or convulse just shakes like she is scared so i think it is reverse sneeze but her reaction to it as if she gets an anxiety attack or something after it happens and always in the middle of night and dee dee starts barking at her as if to attack her and it wakes us up and scares us. 

sometimes a dog will have one seizure and never have on again and i think boo is still pretty young and tumors tend to happen in older dogs - just feel so bad for you and boo 




QUOTE (Kodies mom @ May 1 2009, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770364


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 1 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770358





> I will update you all on Boo before I reply to any individual questions. Boo is better,but it's been a long night. I only got a short nap very early this morning. The vet has already called to check on him & we've mulled this over,but still don't know what caused Boo to be like that. He still says he doesn't believe it was a seizure,he's never seen anything like that in his 26 yrs of practice. It was after 4 am before Boo did anything but lay on the sofa & look drugged. The jerking wore off after about 90 mins though. He was still a bit week & wobbly,but coming around by early this morning. He still isn't his usuall happy energetic self though. He ate his breakfast as usual & did his potty & now is back to sleeping again.He seems really tired. I asked the vet if he could have a belated reaction to the anesthesia used during the dental. He said it's possible,but he's never had that happen before.He said it could have been the bully stick,but he said we may never know. All we can do is watch & wait to see if it happens again,then send him to a specialist in Nashville for a brain scan.The only thing he could find during the exam last night was that his tummy was gurgling a lot. The xray showed his tummy was full,even though it had been hrs since he ate dinner.I can't get the pictures of Boo jerking & twitching out of my head,it was tramatizing & awful beyond words. Then to just lay there like he was dying,was a nightmare in itself.The vet had offered to take him home with him last night to watch him,but I couldn't do that to Boo.Even though he seemed dazed,he still seemed to know what was going on around him & he would have been very frightened. Thanks for all the prayers & concern & links with info. I will read & check out all of the links & watch the videos to see if any of them look like what happened to Boo last night. I really appreciate you all. :grouphug:[/B]


omg... trust me.. i know exactly what your talking about when u say it was tramatizing to watch ur baby have no control over his body. AND the vision u still see in ur head after its all over... remember this type of thing was happening to kodie weeks ago. I can say to you that u will be forever changed from the experience... i know i have been. The brain is a powerful thing and when it isnt functioning correctly its the scariest thing to witness! :crying: Your helpless to help ur baby... i never felt so helpless... and the vets couldnt help him either. I'm here for u if u ever want to talk. I am also waiting to see if kodie ever gets the same symptoms again and then we are going to go for a MRI. So far so good... but its a big fear I have that "god for bid" i come home one day and he has the symptoms again. Now we are dealing with a leaking issue kodie has... :embarrassed: 
I hope Boo continues to improve... :grouphug: I will tell u that the neurologist said to me that its hard for them to determine what exactly ur dog has when they dont witness the symptoms for themselves. They never got to see Kodie's symptoms (he was better in 12hrs). I would find out where that hospital is and if they have a neurologist... if (god for bid) anything would occur again... that should be ur first place to go. I dont know if u have a 24hr specialist hosptial like we do here in NJ.
Prayers and hugs to you and Boo :grouphug: rayer: My heart goes out to u... i know how u feel.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Poor baby! I am so happy he is feeling better and you got some rest. I hope you find out soon what caused this so it doesn't happen again. Give him a hug and kiss for me.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Praying that Boo continues to feel better! It's so scary when our babies are not well!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 1 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770358


> I will update you all on Boo before I reply to any individual questions. Boo is better,but it's been a long night. I only got a short nap very early this morning. The vet has already called to check on him & we've mulled this over,but still don't know what caused Boo to be like that. He still says he doesn't believe it was a seizure,he's never seen anything like that in his 26 yrs of practice. It was after 4 am before Boo did anything but lay on the sofa & look drugged. The jerking wore off after about 90 mins though. He was still a bit week & wobbly,but coming around by early this morning. He still isn't his usuall happy energetic self though. He ate his breakfast as usual & did his potty & now is back to sleeping again.He seems really tired. I asked the vet if he could have a belated reaction to the anesthesia used during the dental. He said it's possible,but he's never had that happen before.He said it could have been the bully stick,but he said we may never know. All we can do is watch & wait to see if it happens again,then send him to a specialist in Nashville for a brain scan.The only thing he could find during the exam last night was that his tummy was gurgling a lot. The xray showed his tummy was full,even though it had been hrs since he ate dinner.I can't get the pictures of Boo jerking & twitching out of my head,it was tramatizing & awful beyond words. Then to just lay there like he was dying,was a nightmare in itself.The vet had offered to take him home with him last night to watch him,but I couldn't do that to Boo.Even though he seemed dazed,he still seemed to know what was going on around him & he would have been very frightened. Thanks for all the prayers & concern & links with info. I will read & check out all of the links & watch the videos to see if any of them look like what happened to Boo last night. I really appreciate you all. :grouphug:[/B]


I am so relieved he is ok now :bysmilie: I was so worried and I know you were just so upset and felt helpless and I am so sorry  
I only pray it never happens again and they find out what went on with our Boo.Like you said all you can do right now is watch, I mean how many more tests can he be put through  ?
I am praying it was a one time occurrence and NEVER EVER happens again, ever!
Just watch him which I know you are like a HAWK and rest assured we all will be praying and sending good thoughts, always.
XOXO love To You Both :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Just now read this thread. I'm so very sorry about Boo's problems. Hopefully, he will be just fine. Want you to know we are thinking of you and Boo! That had to be very frightening. Take care!!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my Gosh... I'm just now seeing this... Lots and lots of prayers for Boo. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I hope your little man is okay... Lots of kisses to both of you.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I too will continue to pray for you and Boo and hope it never happens again for yours and Boos sake.
Glad he ate and acting better today, I know our nerves and being scared translates to our babies.
They know when we are upset and try to help us, and if we act upset we can't help them settle down.
I know this is hard to do, especially when we don't know what to do.
Hope everything works out and it was the stupid bully stick, that's why I only give carrots or something I trust for my little ones to chew on.

Lucy


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sue I'm so sorry you and Boo experienced this. What a nightmare! I pray that this was a 'one time' experience. But for peace of mind, I pray you get to the cause. Why does stuff like this always happen at night? You feel totally helpless & alone.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Boo. I really hope it was something temporary and he will be fine soon.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow Sue didn't see this till now I hope he is doing better and feeling better. :grouphug:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I am praying for you and Boo. I hope he is ok and it turns out to be nothing serious. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Sue, I'm just now seeing this...I am so sorry! My goodness, you must have been worried sick. What an awful night you both had. I am so relieved to hear Boo is doing better today. I pray this was a one time occurrence and will never happen again. I'll be praying for sweet Boo. rayer: rayer: 

Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

* I get attached to other's furkids through the screen. Couldn't help but tear up reading about Boo. :smcry: 
Prayers going up that he comes back 100% to being Boo. 
rayer: rayer: rayer: (((Sue))) & (((Boo)))*


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Here is a CT scanner in Nashville, but no boarded neurologist. I would go to UT if you need further work up so you can actually see a neurologist. Dr. Thomas and Dr. Wolfe are both great.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I hope little Boo will be okay. :heart:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh dear little boo! please be well and stay well sweetheart!!
you are in my prayers rayer: rayer:


*was it maybe an allergic reaction to the bully stick or something he maybe managed to eat?*


lots of hugs to you and boo!!!
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I hope sweet Boo and yourself are okay :heart: ! Praying for you both rayer: Hugs :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo is continueing to feel better. I watched 6 pages of videos of dog seizure on youtube. I understand now why the vet didn't think Boo was having a seizure. None of them looked like what happened to Boo. He didn't stiffen up, no drooling, no body contortions,no strange noises(he was completely silent),no arching back,& his legs weren't flailing around. He looked more like tourettes without the weird sounds. Just limb & head jerks,dazed eyes & wobbly, staggering, weak gait. I'm not convinced it wasn't a seizure though. The vet seems to think it's food or toxin related but Hannah ate the exact same things & there are no toxins within Boos grasp. It was a rainy wet day, so he only was outside long enough to do his business & right outside the door in full view.We did go to Petco,but he was mostly in the cart,not on the floor. Boo is 5 yrs old. The vet did use the correct anesthesia & followed all the right protocol for their dentals. I made sure of that before hand.All bloodwork & his urine test were normal except his triclycerides were high but not alarmingly high,according to the vet & Dr.Jaimie.He's never had a bile acid test,there's never been any reason to suspect a liver problem,all bloodwork since birth shows nothing out of range & normal.But I will speak to the vet about the posibility of that. I'm watching him closely today,except for not being as energetic & rowdy,he appears normal.If anyone has any guesses as to what happened,I'm listening. I asked the vet what I should do & he said,"nothing,just don't stress about,it may never happen again". Easy for him to say,not easy for me to do. But I do hope & pray it never happens again. Thanks again for all the concern,info & well wishes for Boo.I appreciate each & every reply. And I think I was mistaken about the vet hospital, it's in Knoxville,much too far to have just up gone there last night.Thanks for pointing me in the right direction on that. I was so panicy,I wanted an immediate answer & fix.Hope I answered some of the questions you all have. I wish I had some answers to my questions,like why?was it a seizure or something else? was it the bully stick(made in Cal,not China)? Thanks all. :grouphug:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ glad to hear that Boo seems to be OK...this is so scary..I am sorry....praying for you and Boo and I also hope this does not happen again!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks so much for the update, Sue. I really do feel connected to some of the fluffs on this site, and both Hannah and Boo are two of my favorites here. I hope he continues to feel better. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Not knowing and having the fear of 'will it happen again' or 'am I missing somthing serious' is just the worst. I'm so sorry Sue. I'm glad he's continuing to do better but I can understand how you are feeling right now. Hugs to you, sweet Boo and little Hannah. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I missed all of this.....Thank God, he is okay! Very tramatic for you I am sure........I pray this was his one and only time for this!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just read this post. How very, very scary. Glad that Boo is doing better, but, like you, I would still be worried too.

rayer: rayer: rayer: For Boo and :grouphug: :grouphug: For you.

This might be out in left field, but, could an insect bite have caused something like this -- if Boo had a severe reaction to the bite?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Please get lab work done on Boo. Especially liver enzymes. I lost Henry 3 weeks ago and he had the type of movements that you talked about. 
Hugs and prayers to you. What a horrible night.

Tina


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm just seeing this now Sue. What a horrible experience for you. Poor Boo especially. I'm so glad he is doing better. I would be paranoid now just as I know you are. I will pray for dear, sweet Boo and for you. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ May 1 2009, 04:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770263


> Did they xray him? did he swallow a piece of that bully stick? It sounds like a seizure - was he convulsing or just went stiff on side ?
> Yes,he was xrayed & no he didn't swallow a peice of the bully stick,it was all intact. No convulsions & he didn't go stiff either, his legs were actually in a relaxed position & everytime he would jerk,his paw would flop,like he was waving.
> 
> I think you are thinking of university of tennessee with dr tobias in nashville[/B]



QUOTE (dwerten @ May 1 2009, 05:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770265


> http://www.vet.utk.edu/clinical/sacs/index.php
> 
> knoxville, tennessee looks like where it is
> 
> ...


Yes, I was mistaken,it's in Knoxville,not Nashville. At least a 3 hr drive from me. The bully sticks are made in USA,I think it was Red Barn,bought from Petco just last week. Yes the vet did use the isoflurine.


QUOTE (dwerten @ May 1 2009, 05:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770266


> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2105&aid=433
> 
> here is info on seizures
> 
> ...


I watched the videos & none looked like what happened to Boo. Yes,he let me hold him,he usually doesn't like to be held,but he seemed to want it last night.


QUOTE (dwerten @ May 1 2009, 05:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770269


> how old is boo? Has boo had any vaccinations recently?[/B]


He is 5 & he only had a kennel cough vaccine this yr & that was about a mth ago


QUOTE (dwerten @ May 1 2009, 05:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770274


> http://www.canine-epilepsy.com/Why.html
> 
> More info on seizures[/B]



QUOTE (dwerten @ May 1 2009, 05:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770275


> http://www.canine-epilepsy.com/Graves.html
> 
> more info[/B]



QUOTE (dwerten @ May 1 2009, 05:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770278


> two videos - petit mal vs grand mal but the petit mal was not a real good indicator of it as demi went on side and stiff and was spaced out and acted blind afterwards
> 
> http://www.thepetcenter.com/gen/epilepsy.html[/B]


Thank you,I am checking all the info out. A little of it fits, but lots of it doesn't.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Tina @ May 1 2009, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770507


> Please get lab work done on Boo. Especially liver enzymes. I lost Henry 3 weeks ago and he had the type of movements that you talked about.
> Hugs and prayers to you. What a horrible night.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Tina,I sent you a pm.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue, I'm so sorry, I just now read all this. I would be just like you, I'll keep Boo in my prayers


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sue, I'm so sorry to read all of this. :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope you can get to the bottom of whatever's bothering sweet Boo.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am just now seeing this..lots of prayers for Boo and you too. rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

A long shot but wondered if the vet did a good exam of the ears? Wondered if simething deep within could be bothering him, causing the symptoms hes having?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sue! You and Boo have been through so much these last few days and I'm just now finding out about it!!! :shocked: I am so glad he seems to be coming around. And I know how you must feel - I am so over-protective with Ava it's ridiculous.....but you'll do anything to keep your baby safe. Have you determined what it could have been?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just saw this post. I hope that Boo continues to improve and that it's nothing serious and turns out to be a one time thing - never to happen again. Prayers and hugs,

Linda


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I sure hope sweet little Boo recovers completely.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

call red barn bully stick company and ask if they smoke them or use any preservatives on that bully stick - has he ever had that bully stick before ?


http://www.redbarninc.com/pc-15-11-regular-bully-sticks.aspx

was it this one above ? It is smoked and meat by product - i have read smoked is not good only all natural the ones that have no smell --

http://www.redbarninc.com/t-faq.aspx

there chicken is from china so would not be surprised if bully sticks are as well


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ May 1 2009, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770630


> call red barn bully stick company and ask if they smoke them or use any preservatives on that bully stick - has he ever had that bully stick before ?
> 
> 
> http://www.redbarninc.com/pc-15-11-regular-bully-sticks.aspx
> ...


OMG, :shocked: Debbie,if I ever need a private investigator,I'm hiring you. I had no idea they were smoked. At Petco,they are just in a bin with a sticky tab around the middle,very little info except the Ca. address. The sales clerk in Dec. told me they were not from China. I've been buying those & the braided ones since Dec. I only let the fluffs have them a couple of times a week for about an hour at a time. I just sent them an e-mail & asked if they are made in China & complained about not enough info on the label.I told them what happened to Boo afterward & that I would no longer buy their products because I was unsure of their safety. Thanks,you're a great investigator.I feel like a bad mommie now,I should have been more cautious. Even if it wasn't the bully stick, I see now they aren't something I want them to have.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this and I'm so sorry this happened to you and Boo. I had tears reading your posts, I know how helpless you fell when something is wrong and you don't know what to do. I felt that way when Zoey was sick. Its terrible and you just want help and answers. I'm so glad he's better now and I hope you figure out what happened so you can prevent it from happening again and for your piece of mind. Zoey's fine now and has been for almost 2 years but I still worry and watch her so close. Give Boo a hug for us and please keep us updated.
Big hugs for you both and once again I'm so sorry!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

How's Boo doing this morning? I hope all is well with him. :grouphug:

Please give us an update when you can. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ May 2 2009, 12:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770838


> How's Boo doing this morning? I hope all is well with him. :grouphug:
> 
> Please give us an update when you can. :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks for asking. :hugging: Boo is still doing ok & seems to be back to normal now. I'm nowhere near normal anymore though. I've worried so much about him, that now he's worried about me. I really need to get myself together.

I'd like to thank everyone for all the concern,info help, suggestions & pms. I've been reading & taking all the advice & considering all possible causes,no matter how minor they appear. He's had no insect bites that I know of,not even a flea. I'm pondering on the ear connection suggestion that was made by Terry. I know the vet did look into his ears,both during his physical exam & Thursday night at emergency.I will check on that as I've noticed he is hitting at his left ear with his paw & back foot the last couple of days.It's definitly worth investigating & asking the vet about.Thanks Terry. Thanks again everyone.I will never again think of a dental cleaning as just routine. It's not been so routine for Boo & Hannah.I was nervous & warry about it & I did worry as normal,but now I'm considering never putting them through it again. With Hannah losing her voice & being raspy for days afterward & now with Boos seizure or not seizure in less than a week afterward,it's just been a very bad time for us. I wanted to reply to each & everyone who has shown us so much care & concern, but time will not allow me too. Just know that we do appreciate all the responses & thank you all very much.Big hugs to each & everyone of you. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm happy to hear that Boo seems to be doing better. Please keep us updated. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 1 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770467


> Boo is continueing to feel better. I watched 6 pages of videos of dog seizure on youtube. I understand now why the vet didn't think Boo was having a seizure. None of them looked like what happened to Boo. He didn't stiffen up, no drooling, no body contortions,no strange noises(he was completely silent),no arching back,& his legs weren't flailing around. He looked more like tourettes without the weird sounds. Just limb & head jerks,dazed eyes & wobbly, staggering, weak gait. I'm not convinced it wasn't a seizure though. The vet seems to think it's food or toxin related but Hannah ate the exact same things & there are no toxins within Boos grasp. It was a rainy wet day, so he only was outside long enough to do his business & right outside the door in full view.We did go to Petco,but he was mostly in the cart,not on the floor. Boo is 5 yrs old. The vet did use the correct anesthesia & followed all the right protocol for their dentals. I made sure of that before hand.All bloodwork & his urine test were normal except his triclycerides were high but not alarmingly high,according to the vet & Dr.Jaimie.He's never had a bile acid test,there's never been any reason to suspect a liver problem,all bloodwork since birth shows nothing out of range & normal.But I will speak to the vet about the posibility of that. I'm watching him closely today,except for not being as energetic & rowdy,he appears normal.If anyone has any guesses as to what happened,I'm listening. I asked the vet what I should do & he said,"nothing,just don't stress about,it may never happen again". Easy for him to say,not easy for me to do. But I do hope & pray it never happens again. Thanks again for all the concern,info & well wishes for Boo.I appreciate each & every reply. And I think I was mistaken about the vet hospital, it's in Knoxville,much too far to have just up gone there last night.Thanks for pointing me in the right direction on that. I was so panicy,I wanted an immediate answer & fix.Hope I answered some of the questions you all have. I wish I had some answers to my questions,like why?was it a seizure or something else? was it the bully stick(made in Cal,not China)? Thanks all. :grouphug:[/B]



I am sorry that this is happening. Do you think Boo could have gotten a piece of the bull stick lodged some where in his throat causing his breathing to be reduced, etc. I hope that Boo will be ok.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 1 2009, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770642


> QUOTE (dwerten @ May 1 2009, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770630





> call red barn bully stick company and ask if they smoke them or use any preservatives on that bully stick - has he ever had that bully stick before ?
> 
> 
> http://www.redbarninc.com/pc-15-11-regular-bully-sticks.aspx
> ...


OMG, :shocked: Debbie,if I ever need a private investigator,I'm hiring you. I had no idea they were smoked. At Petco,they are just in a bin with a sticky tab around the middle,very little info except the Ca. address. The sales clerk in Dec. told me they were not from China. I've been buying those & the braided ones since Dec. I only let the fluffs have them a couple of times a week for about an hour at a time. I just sent them an e-mail & asked if they are made in China & complained about not enough info on the label.I told them what happened to Boo afterward & that I would no longer buy their products because I was unsure of their safety. Thanks,you're a great investigator.I feel like a bad mommie now,I should have been more cautious. Even if it wasn't the bully stick, I see now they aren't something I want them to have.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I use these tendons that are from free-range cattle in South America. They have worked for us for the last year with no issues:

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/product_deta...30-bc414767eefb


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh gosh, Sue, I am just now seeing this and I'm soooo very sorry that Boo has given you such a terrible scare! I'm glad he seems to be doing much better though and hope that you can recover soon, too. I know how awful it is to watch these things happen to our precious babies.

I have no idea what the problem could be, but if I were in your situation I would definitely get Boo to a boarded neurologist. All of the symptoms sound neurological, including the ear stuff. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry that all this has happened and glad that Boo is back to normal. Such an awful scare for you.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I too am just now seeing this....glad that your precious boy is doing better....hope he continues to improve...


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad Boo is back to normal and I hope you get your nerves settled down soon. Its so stressful when something like that happens. I hope he continues to be 100%!
Please give him a big hug for us.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (3MalteseBoyz @ May 2 2009, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770894


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 1 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770467





> Boo is continueing to feel better. I watched 6 pages of videos of dog seizure on youtube. I understand now why the vet didn't think Boo was having a seizure. None of them looked like what happened to Boo. He didn't stiffen up, no drooling, no body contortions,no strange noises(he was completely silent),no arching back,& his legs weren't flailing around. He looked more like tourettes without the weird sounds. Just limb & head jerks,dazed eyes & wobbly, staggering, weak gait. I'm not convinced it wasn't a seizure though. The vet seems to think it's food or toxin related but Hannah ate the exact same things & there are no toxins within Boos grasp. It was a rainy wet day, so he only was outside long enough to do his business & right outside the door in full view.We did go to Petco,but he was mostly in the cart,not on the floor. Boo is 5 yrs old. The vet did use the correct anesthesia & followed all the right protocol for their dentals. I made sure of that before hand.All bloodwork & his urine test were normal except his triclycerides were high but not alarmingly high,according to the vet & Dr.Jaimie.He's never had a bile acid test,there's never been any reason to suspect a liver problem,all bloodwork since birth shows nothing out of range & normal.But I will speak to the vet about the posibility of that. I'm watching him closely today,except for not being as energetic & rowdy,he appears normal.If anyone has any guesses as to what happened,I'm listening. I asked the vet what I should do & he said,"nothing,just don't stress about,it may never happen again". Easy for him to say,not easy for me to do. But I do hope & pray it never happens again. Thanks again for all the concern,info & well wishes for Boo.I appreciate each & every reply. And I think I was mistaken about the vet hospital, it's in Knoxville,much too far to have just up gone there last night.Thanks for pointing me in the right direction on that. I was so panicy,I wanted an immediate answer & fix.Hope I answered some of the questions you all have. I wish I had some answers to my questions,like why?was it a seizure or something else? was it the bully stick(made in Cal,not China)? Thanks all. :grouphug:[/B]



I am sorry that this is happening. Do you think Boo could have gotten a piece of the bull stick lodged some where in his throat causing his breathing to be reduced, etc. I hope that Boo will be ok.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The vet did check for that since Boo has been known to get himself chocked on chews before. But there was nothing in his throat. He'd not actually chewed much of the bully stick down before he fell asleep.


QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ May 2 2009, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770900


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 1 2009, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770642





> QUOTE (dwerten @ May 1 2009, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770630





> call red barn bully stick company and ask if they smoke them or use any preservatives on that bully stick - has he ever had that bully stick before ?
> 
> 
> http://www.redbarninc.com/pc-15-11-regular-bully-sticks.aspx
> ...


OMG, :shocked: Debbie,if I ever need a private investigator,I'm hiring you. I had no idea they were smoked. At Petco,they are just in a bin with a sticky tab around the middle,very little info except the Ca. address. The sales clerk in Dec. told me they were not from China. I've been buying those & the braided ones since Dec. I only let the fluffs have them a couple of times a week for about an hour at a time. I just sent them an e-mail & asked if they are made in China & complained about not enough info on the label.I told them what happened to Boo afterward & that I would no longer buy their products because I was unsure of their safety. Thanks,you're a great investigator.I feel like a bad mommie now,I should have been more cautious. Even if it wasn't the bully stick, I see now they aren't something I want them to have.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I use these tendons that are from free-range cattle in South America. They have worked for us for the last year with no issues:

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/product_deta...30-bc414767eefb
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks I'll check those out. But for now at least,I'm staying clear of anything like that.


Just to update.Boo is still doing ok & seems to be back to normal. I am going to make him an appointment with a different vet in a larger city for a consult.And I may even seek out a neurologist,just to be on the safe side.With nothing to go on but 1 single episode,it's difficult to make that decision.If one were closer,I'd definitely be planning on it though.I will see what a different vet has to say.I just want to do the best I can for Boo,to make sure he is going to be ok.Thanks again everyone for your caring concern & prayers. I'll update again if anything changes or after we get the 2nd opinion. :grouphug:


----------



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

I was so sorry to hear your little Boo was having such a hard time, and am happy he is doing better. You sound like me, I reseach everything I can get my hands on when it comes to my babies. Seizures are very strange, they can just happen. Our Moki had 3 siezures in his lifetime, they never could diagnos why or what brought them on. They all happened several years apart from each other. Funny thing about the chew sticks. Our Jassi was 10 years old when at 11pm she began to siezure. I was in a panic, she had never had a siezure before. It was a horrible seizure, not letting up, I rushed her to the emergency where they immediatley gave her iv of phenobartitol, it wasn't helping. Everything seemed to go in slow motion as I watched them try to stop the siezure. The doctor said, he didnt think she was going to come out of it, and said if she did since it was so long of siezure he said she may have neuological and or physical problems from it. I said give her more phenobarbitol, I wasnt about to give up on her. With that final dose into her iv, she slowly started to come out of the siezure. When she was stabilized about 2am, I went home but had to leave Jassi there overnight to be observed. Well... by noon the next day our Jassi was home, she was fine, no physical or neurological probems, and never had another seizure in her life. Again, they have no idea what brought it on. But the night she had the seizure, my husband was eating a tv dinner, and gave her a few bites of the meat. I am sure the smoke flavoring along with the other preservatives may have caused her seizure. Jassi was a tiny Maltese just under 4 lbs. That was the first and last time I ever gave any of my little guys smoke flavorings. We are praying for your Boo
D'marie


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sue, 
So glad to hear Boo is doing well again. I think Debbie mentioned this previously, and I pray to God it doesn't happen again, but, try to get pictures or a video, perhaps with your cell phone if it does happen again. It really does help the doctors involved. I know it'd be the last thing on your mind. 

Hang in there beautiful Boo! 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad Boo is back to his normal self. Now if we can just get Mommy Sue back to normal. I'm teasing. I'd be the same or worse, panicked and jiggy about every move he made. I don't blame you for wanting another vet's opinion. Hugs to you and both your sweet babies.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Sue,
I'm just now seeing this, and hope all is well by now. Poor Boo! I hope it doesn't happen again. Things like this that happen that you can't find a reason for are just awful. Not knowing what to do now if anything is hard. I think most vet would probably say watch him closely for any signs of something wrong and try to document what he has eaten or if he's had anything like Frontline or heartworm med., been around lawn sprays or pesticides, etc. and try to get it on video if it does happen again.

You are a very aware Mommie and take such good care of your babies I think you will know if further investigation is needed right now. :wub:


----------



## sammysmom (Jul 20, 2007)

We almost lost our little girl had a bully stick last year. She got very sick, with almost the same symptoms added to that she had bloody stools and vomiting. We were away on vacation with her and had to travel home (an 8 hour drive) where our vet was waiting for us his office. He diagnosed it as insecticide poisioning. It was the second case he had seen in the past month. Even though the Bully stick said Made in the USA the fine print which we did not see, said it might contain product from other countries. We now only give them Merrick Bully Sticks which are made in the USA and contain product only from the USA.

Our other Maltese refused to eat his bully stick, which we found very odd. Now we know why he did not want it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (dmarie @ May 3 2009, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771259


> I was so sorry to hear your little Boo was having such a hard time, and am happy he is doing better. You sound like me, I reseach everything I can get my hands on when it comes to my babies. Seizures are very strange, they can just happen. Our Moki had 3 siezures in his lifetime, they never could diagnos why or what brought them on. They all happened several years apart from each other. Funny thing about the chew sticks. Our Jassi was 10 years old when at 11pm she began to siezure. I was in a panic, she had never had a siezure before. It was a horrible seizure, not letting up, I rushed her to the emergency where they immediatley gave her iv of phenobartitol, it wasn't helping. Everything seemed to go in slow motion as I watched them try to stop the siezure. The doctor said, he didnt think she was going to come out of it, and said if she did since it was so long of siezure he said she may have neuological and or physical problems from it. I said give her more phenobarbitol, I wasnt about to give up on her. With that final dose into her iv, she slowly started to come out of the siezure. When she was stabilized about 2am, I went home but had to leave Jassi there overnight to be observed. Well... by noon the next day our Jassi was home, she was fine, no physical or neurological probems, and never had another seizure in her life. Again, they have no idea what brought it on. But the night she had the seizure, my husband was eating a tv dinner, and gave her a few bites of the meat. I am sure the smoke flavoring along with the other preservatives may have caused her seizure. Jassi was a tiny Maltese just under 4 lbs. That was the first and last time I ever gave any of my little guys smoke flavorings. We are praying for your Boo
> D'marie[/B]


Thanks for sharing that. I'm sorry your babies had those awful seizures.I can understand how terrified you were for them. It's helpful for me to know though,that it wasn't a regular occurrance,which is what I fear the most.I'm thankful Boo's episode wasn't that severe. :grouphug: 


QUOTE (KAG @ May 3 2009, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771262


> Sue,
> So glad to hear Boo is doing well again. I think Debbie mentioned this previously, and I pray to God it doesn't happen again, but, try to get pictures or a video, perhaps with your cell phone if it does happen again. It really does help the doctors involved. I know it'd be the last thing on your mind.
> 
> Hang in there beautiful Boo!
> xoxoxoxo[/B]


Thanks Kerrie, I wish I had thought of getting it on video. My camera was only 2 feet away,but all I could think of was getting him to a vet. The vet did get to see him while it was still happening. I would have liked to have been able to show it to Dr.Jaimie though.


QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ May 3 2009, 02:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771266


> I'm so glad Boo is back to his normal self. Now if we can just get Mommy Sue back to normal. I'm teasing. I'd be the same or worse, panicked and jiggy about every move he made. I don't blame you for wanting another vet's opinion. Hugs to you and both your sweet babies.[/B]


Thanks Elaine, I'm working on it & I'm getting better too. :grouphug: 


QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ May 3 2009, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771289


> Hi Sue,
> I'm just now seeing this, and hope all is well by now. Poor Boo! I hope it doesn't happen again. Things like this that happen that you can't find a reason for are just awful. Not knowing what to do now if anything is hard. I think most vet would probably say watch him closely for any signs of something wrong and try to document what he has eaten or if he's had anything like Frontline or heartworm med., been around lawn sprays or pesticides, etc. and try to get it on video if it does happen again.
> 
> You are a very aware Mommie and take such good care of your babies I think you will know if further investigation is needed right now. :wub:[/B]


Thanks Dee, those are all good suggestions. We don't use lawn sprays or pesticides because of the fluffs. I haven't used the frontline this yr yet,but I had given them both the Heartguard on the 15th,so I guess that was ok.You're probably right about what a new vet will say. I sooooo wish I had a video of what happened,it could have been so helpful for a 2nd opinion. I'm watching him very closely for any other symptoms,so far,there's nothing at all.Just Boo being Boo.


QUOTE (sammysmom @ May 3 2009, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771368


> We almost lost our little girl had a bully stick last year. She got very sick, with almost the same symptoms added to that she had bloody stools and vomiting. We were away on vacation with her and had to travel home (an 8 hour drive) where our vet was waiting for us his office. He diagnosed it as insecticide poisioning. It was the second case he had seen in the past month. Even though the Bully stick said Made in the USA the fine print which we did not see, said it might contain product from other countries. We now only give them Merrick Bully Sticks which are made in the USA and contain product only from the USA.
> 
> Our other Maltese refused to eat his bully stick, which we found very odd. Now we know why he did not want it.[/B]


WOW, I'm so sorry that happened,but thank you for sharing that. Oddly,Boo didn't seem to be as interested in his new bully stick that night as he usually is.He kept leaving it & going to drink water,then he just left it & fell asleep. Hannah chewed hers longer,but she didn't have a new one,she was chewing the same one she'd chewed on last week. I feel awful about not checking those bully sticks out,I could kick myself. All I saw was the USA Ca. sticker & assummed they were homegrown & safe. Just can't be too careful anymore. Thank you so much for sharing what happened & I'm so glad your little girl is ok. I wonder if I could have that bully stick analized somewhere,I still have it,put away in a safe place,for possible future reference.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG Sue - I'm SO SORRY I'm just seeing this now, as I haven't even been on SM for several days. Not that I would have been able to help 
you, other than give some moral support and encouragement. I have no idea what it could have been, but I'm glad little Boo is doing better now, and I know you'll get every bit of information you can to make sure he stays well, because you're a really good mommy. Please get some rest 
now! :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue, I just know he's ok. I believe God touched little Boo. 
Matilda is always chewing on a bully, I'm going to watch more carefully when I buy them
Now Sue it's time for mommy time, try and get some well needed rest


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ May 3 2009, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771432


> OMG Sue - I'm SO SORRY I'm just seeing this now, as I haven't even been on SM for several days. Not that I would have been able to help
> you, other than give some moral support and encouragement. I have no idea what it could have been, but I'm glad little Boo is doing better now, and I know you'll get every bit of information you can to make sure he stays well, because you're a really good mommy. Please get some rest
> now! :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks Dorothy,it's been a rough few days. I appreciate your good thoughts for us.


QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ May 3 2009, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771434


> Sue, I just know he's ok. I believe God touched little Boo.
> Matilda is always chewing on a bully, I'm going to watch more carefully when I buy them
> Now Sue it's time for mommy time, try and get some well needed rest[/B]


Thanks Paula, your words just now gave me a huge feeling of comfort. :hugging: I really needed that.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so glad Boo is doing fine now. It's good that you are still planning to take him to a second vet. 

I think the mfg have wised up to the reality that many people are not buying products from China anymore, and they have become as deceptive as they possibly can without crossing that very minute legal line. Many folks, myself included would see the USA Ca sticker and not feel the need to look or investigate any further. You are not a bad mommy for using those bully sticks. Now, hug yourself and Boo too.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova once got his paws on some catnip. He loved it, but then started acting kind of strange. I think it started making him feel very bad. He went away from it and DRANK LOTS OF WATER over and over. I wonder if they do that when something is toxic to them...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ May 4 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771700


> I'm so glad Boo is doing fine now. It's good that you are still planning to take him to a second vet.
> 
> I think the mfg have wised up to the reality that many people are not buying products from China anymore, and they have become as deceptive as they possibly can without crossing that very minute legal line. Many folks, myself included would see the USA Ca sticker and not feel the need to look or investigate any further. You are not a bad mommy for using those bully sticks. Now, hug yourself and Boo too.[/B]


Thanks Lynn. I e-mailed the Redbarn Co. & got their reply back today. The bully sticks are processed in LongBeach Ca. The materials are from North America,South America & New Zealand.The smoke flavoring is supposedly human grade,the same as sold in grocery stores. They are asking for more info & the code no. & dates from the bully stick & have offered me a refund.


QUOTE (princessre @ May 5 2009, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772232


> Casanova once got his paws on some catnip. He loved it, but then started acting kind of strange. I think it started making him feel very bad. He went away from it and DRANK LOTS OF WATER over and over. I wonder if they do that when something is toxic to them...[/B]


That's what Boo was doing, drinking lots of water. He'd chew a while,then run off to the water bowl.He usually does drink a lot of water when I give him a bully stick though,so I didn't really think much of it. Hannah doesn't do that ,she usually just gets a drink when she is finished with it.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

prayers,love and good wishes to you all :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

